# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Nu al 2 weken ongesteld

## LARISSA

Vanaf afgelopen donderdag ben ik al 2 weken ongesteld.
Niet meer zo erg als in het begin, elke dag maar een klein beetje.
Maar is dit normaal, en heeft iemand dit al eens eerder gehad?
Hou er namelijk niet zo van om naar de dokter te gaan.  :Embarrassment: 

Ik heb al wat zwangerschapsverschijnselen bekeken maar die heb ik niet: http://snelzwangerworden.nl/zwangers...erschijnselen/

----------


## soulmate

heeey

ik denk dat dit niet iets ernstigs is, waarschijnlijk stopt het vanzelf wel weer. ik zou gewoon even afwachten :Smile:  en als het wel zo blijft.. de pil halen ofzo! suc6!

----------


## 123

Hey !
Ik ben vandaag 20-02-06 2 weke en 2 dage ongesteld.
wil ook niet naar dokter. Maar ben wel een beetje bang...

----------


## priscilladestiny

hoi hoi ik heb dat probleem nu ook ben nu al 1,3 week ongesteld terwijl ik normaal gesproken altijd stip op tijd ben en ben dan maar 4 dagen ongesteld weet neit wat er met me aan de hand is.
weet wel dat de dag dat ik ongesteld werdt met iemand naar bed was geweest kan iemand me helpen??? 
groetjes

----------


## lolo

heb ik ook wel eens gehad. 
Soms duurde het echt 2 weken lang achte elkaar door

andere keren was het een week met pause en dan weer een week
echt raar
maar je hoeft je er volgens mij geen zorge om te maken...

----------


## muismarjolein

Ik zou toch naar de huisarts gaan, want het klinkt mij zo bekent. Mijn zus had het vroeger ook, ze haaft daar jaren mee gelopen en toen het eindelijk onderzocht werd bleek dat ze een baarmoeder ziekte had. Endometriose. Wat er uiteindelijk naar vele operaties er op volgde dat ze geen kinderen meer kon krijgen.

Dus ik zal als ik jullie was er niet te licht over na denken. Tuurlijk kan het zijn dat er niks aan de hand is. Dat dacht mijn zus ook, want tenslotte bebaald de baarmoeder zelf wanneer die voldoende schoon is (en niet het aantal dagen) maar er kan ook wat anders aan de hand zijn.

Ik zou het zeker weten met de dokter overleggen.

groetjes marjolein

----------


## Lisz

Ik ben nu al 5 weken ongesteld!
En een vriendin van mij, is er een van een 3ling, en zij en haar zusje hebben er allebei last van! Mijn vriendin is het een keer 9 weken geweest, en haar zusje 2 maanden! 

xx.

----------


## Justme111

Ik heb het ook gehad,
ik ben naar de huisarts gegaan,
die heeft mij pillen meegegeven 
dat het stoppen laat, omdat ik er ook 
heel erg moe van werd..  :Wink: 

X.

----------


## irmabenno

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben nu ook al 5 weken ongesteld. Na 1 week nam het af en zo ineens werd het weer heel erg??? Ik durfde ook steeds niet naar de dokter. Nu word het bloed steeds helderder. Ik maak me ook een beetje zorgen, en word der bang van.
Ik heb net de dokter gebeld, en zij wil dat ik meteen donderdag ochtend langs kom.
Is er iemand eerder naar de dokter geweest? Zodat ik een beetje weet wat er gaat gebeuren. Moet ik bloed of wat dan ook laten prikken?

Groetjes Ir

----------


## Liinda

Ik ben nu al twee maand achter elkaar ongesteld, ik maak me eigenlijk best zorgen.
Ik durf ook niet goed naar de dokter, en mijn moeder weet het ook nog niet.
Krijg je dan verschillende onderzoeken bij de dokter ofzo? want bloedprikken kan ik niet tegen.

Groetjes linda

----------


## Justme111

Hee,, 
Het enigste wat ze doen,
is je pillen voorschrijven dat het over gaat.
Ik heb dit ook gehad, maar bij mij ging het hiervan
niet over.. Maar werd ik er ziek van.. 
Verder helpt het normaal wel hoor.. 

Maar, als het vaker voorkomt,
gaan ze je hormonen voorschrijven,
of schrijven ze je dé pil voor..
Maar het is wel beter om naar de dokter
te gaan!.

X.

----------


## irmabenno

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben dinsdag naar de dokter geweest, en ik heb een uitstrijkje gehad, daar krijg ik over 3 weken de uitslag van,ondertussen wilde ze dat ik een echo liet maken dezelfde dag.
Dat heb ik gedaan en nu blijkt dat ik zwarte eiblaasjes in me eierstokken heb zitten????
Wat dat precies inhoud weet ik niet echt. Schijnt dat dat onrijpe eicellen zijn die dus niet bevrucht kunnen worden. Op verzoek van de huisarts moet ik door naar een gynocoloog. Daar heb ik aankomende donderdag weer een afspraak bij. Heeft iemand dat eerder gehad? Ik vind het doodeng om donderdag te gaan maar goed andere kant ook wel weer om te weten wat er precies aan de hand is.

Groetjes Irma

----------


## neslie

neste mensen ik ben nu al minstens 4 weken ongesteld en nu komt er ineens in plaats van normaal bloed een soort zwart spul uit weet een van jullie misschien wat dit is ik durf namelijk niet naar de huisarts te gaan want ik ben bang dat het een soort soa is alvast bedankt.

----------


## Sylvia93

van zwart spul bij je menstruatie weet ik verder niks, maar ik moet zeggen dat het helemaal niet goed klinkt.. ik weet niet of het een soort soa kan zijn, of wat het precies kan zijn, miss weet verder iemand het hier, maar het is wel een aanrader om toch naar de huisarts te gaan, mocht het wel iets van een soa zijn moet dat zo snel mogelijk behandeld worden, sommige soa's hebben namelijk een slechte afloop, ik kan me wel voorstellen dat je niet zo makkelijk met dit soort problemen naar de huisarts gaat, (wilde ik zelf ook nooit) maar de huisarts komt dit soort problemen regelmatig tegen, en ik denk dat hij de enige is die je hier goed uitleg over kunt geven, dus ik zou zeggen maak zo snel mogelijk een afspraak.

liefs xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Neslie,

Weet je zeker dat er zwart ''spul'' komt inplaats van gewoon rood bloed?
Het kan namelijk wel dat je heeeeeeeel donker rood vloeit. Dat is dan gewoon normaal. Als het echt zwart is dan weet ik niet wat dat moet zijn, daar heb ik namelijk nog nooit van gehoord. Zou dan maar eens langs de huisarts gaan. succes

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Het kan ook "oud", héél donkerbruin bloed zijn volgens mij...
Sterkte Xx

----------


## TaL7034

ik ben een keer een half jaar ongesteld geweest,
toen heb ik pillen gehad, zodat het beter zou gaan
dat was ook zo (1 jaar ong.), de reden toen was, 
dat mij biologische klok nog niet gewend was aan menstrueren,
nu heb ik het weer, k ben al 4 weken bijna ongesteld, 
een vriendin van mij heeft van haar dokter gehoord dat het kan
dat ik dan onvruchtbaar ben, maar k durf niet naar de dokter te gaan.

----------


## Sylvia93

wow wordt je dan niet hélemaal gek als je zo lang ongesteld bent?? omg ik wordt helemaal gestoord van 6 dagen ongesteld zijn:S, tis miss toch wel handig om naar je huisarts te gaan, die hebben waarschijnlijk wel iets waarmee het stopt, lijkt me verschrikkelijk irritant als het zo lang doorgaat...
suc6

xxx

----------


## katje45

> ik ben een keer een half jaar ongesteld geweest,
> toen heb ik pillen gehad, zodat het beter zou gaan
> dat was ook zo (1 jaar ong.), de reden toen was, 
> dat mij biologische klok nog niet gewend was aan menstrueren,
> nu heb ik het weer, k ben al 4 weken bijna ongesteld, 
> een vriendin van mij heeft van haar dokter gehoord dat het kan
> dat ik dan onvruchtbaar ben, maar k durf niet naar de dokter te gaan.


Hallo,

Het komt zeker wel voor dat als er geen eisprong is maar toch een menstruatie komt dat deze raar kan verlopen. Gebeurd ook bij vrouwen die ouder zijn tegen de menopauze aan.
Dat je onvruchtbaar bent hoeft helemaal niet.
Ik zou als ik jou was gewoon naar de dokter gaan en hem alles vertellen waar je ook bang voor bent. Weet zeker dat deze dan de tijd voor je gaat nemen.
Sterkte!

----------


## natalie50

hallo
ik ben nu in middels ook al twee weken ongesteld tewijl ik voordat het begon 2weken eerder ook al ongesteld was geweest. ik heb wel de hele tijd zo'n opgeblazen gevoel onderin mijn buik en steken in mijn rechterzijde. ben bezig om zwanger te worden, maar ja op deze manier lukt dat niet echt. wat zou dit betekenen?? ben al 6mnd van de pil af..
groetjes

----------


## katje45

> hallo
> ik ben nu in middels ook al twee weken ongesteld tewijl ik voordat het begon 2weken eerder ook al ongesteld was geweest. ik heb wel de hele tijd zo'n opgeblazen gevoel onderin mijn buik en steken in mijn rechterzijde. ben bezig om zwanger te worden, maar ja op deze manier lukt dat niet echt. wat zou dit betekenen?? ben al 6mnd van de pil af..
> groetjes



Hallo Nathalie,

Als ik jou was zou ik voor de zekerheid even naar de huisarts gaan. Misschien ben je wel zwanger .

----------


## natalie50

> hallo
> ik ben nu in middels ook al twee weken ongesteld tewijl ik voordat het begon 2weken eerder ook al ongesteld was geweest. ik heb wel de hele tijd zo'n opgeblazen gevoel onderin mijn buik en steken in mijn rechterzijde. ben bezig om zwanger te worden, maar ja op deze manier lukt dat niet echt. wat zou dit betekenen?? ben al 6mnd van de pil af..
> groetjes


hoi katje
bedankt voor je reactie,
maar je kan toch niet zwanger zijn als je zo lang en kort op elkaar menstrueert??
ben nu inmiddels niet meer ongesteld gelukkig, maa nog wel steken in mijn buik en wat opgeblazen gevoel in mijn onderbuik. Misschien ook wel mijn darmen??
groetjes

----------


## katje45

> hoi katje
> bedankt voor je reactie,
> maar je kan toch niet zwanger zijn als je zo lang en kort op elkaar menstrueert??
> ben nu inmiddels niet meer ongesteld gelukkig, maa nog wel steken in mijn buik en wat opgeblazen gevoel in mijn onderbuik. Misschien ook wel mijn darmen??
> groetjes


Hallo Nathalie,

Soms hebben sommige mensen een innestellingsbloeding en denken vervolgens dat ze menstrueren.

----------


## kayalovely

Het is zeker aan te raden om naar de huisarts te gaan
heb het probleem zelf ook gehad , zat bijna tegen de 6 maanden bloeden aan te hikken voor dat de huisarts er achterkwam waardoor

mijn probleem was dat ik allergies ben voor de PIL tegen zwangerschap. Daardoor had mijn huisarts mij de Prikpil gegeven
maar daardoor werd het enkel 10 keer erger en kreeg ik 25 kilo extra gewicht.

Dus mocht iemand ook een allergie hebben voor dit soort 
kan je beter om een spiraal vragen

----------


## ikke84

hoi natalie50

ik heb dus precies hetzelfde probleem..(zwanger worden, 6 maanden zonder pil, etc)
Heb de dokter gebeld en die moet ik maandag terugbellen.
jij nog iets gehoord? of is het allemaal vanzelf over gegaan en heb je geen last meer.
Nu al 2 maanden aan de gang op de deze manier. 2 weken op 2 weken af...

groetjes

----------


## Anchi

Ik ben ook al twee weken ongesteldt. Ik wil morgen naar de dr. maar ik ben bang. Ik ben 43 , en ik heb al jaren geen sex gedaan. 

Anchi

----------


## L0vertje

Heey,

Ik ben op 8-12-2008 begonnen met de pil want toen begon ik met ongeseld zijn. Ik slik hem elke dag maar ik ben nu al sindsdien ongesteld... Ik weet niet of dat komt door de pil? Heeft iemand dit ook al eens gehad? en zoja wat aan gedaan? of weet iemand anderes misschien wat ik moet doen?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Het zou idd door het pil gebruik kunnen komen. Je lichaam moet immers ook wennen aan de hormomen die in de pil zitten. Duurt het te lang ga dan weer eens langs je huisarts, misschien heb je dan een andere pil nodig.

liefs deylanna

----------


## Anchi

Ik heb ook het zelfde probleem. Nu al ruim 1 maand ongesteld. Ik had 2 weken geleden pil gekregen van de dr. maar het blijft door. Ietje minder maar soms meer.

----------


## Agnes574

Anchi,
Vraag 's aan je dokter of de huidige pil misschien niet te licht voor je is??

----------


## Anchi

ja, ik was terug naar de dr. en de dr. zegt om 2 pil per dag drinken in plaats van een, en het nou heb ik 7 dagen dat ik 2 pil per dag innemen en nou hebt ik 4 dagen schoon. Ik ben benieuwd.

----------


## Anchi

agnes574,
ja ik was terug naar de dr., dr zegt dat ik moet 2 pil per dag nemen inplaats van 1 per dag. Nou heb ik al 7 dagen dat ik 2 pil per dag nemen en ik ben nu al 4 dagen schoon. Ik ben benieuwd!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

hallo allemaal  :Smile: 
ik ben aan de pil (microgynon30) en ben normaal ook regelmatig ongesteld en dan max 4 dagen, maar nu ben ik ook al ruim 2 week ongesteld. ik zie dat er meer last van hebben en ook ik wil liever niet naar mijn dokter ivm vertrouwensissue en dokters in mijn omgeving hebben patientenstops. ik lees hier dat het aan verschillende dingen kan liggen en dat toch t beste is om toch naar de dokter te gaan... dus zal ik me toch over die drempel heen moeten zetten of is er een andere plek waar ik hiermee heen kan gaan?
alvast bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Vergeet niet dat artsen een geheimhoudingsplicht hebben. 
Maar je kan misschien ook naar een RutgersStimezo Kliniek gaan met deze klachten. Hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.

----------


## L0vertje

> hallo allemaal 
> ik ben aan de pil (microgynon30) en ben normaal ook regelmatig ongesteld en dan max 4 dagen, maar nu ben ik ook al ruim 2 week ongesteld. ik zie dat er meer last van hebben en ook ik wil liever niet naar mijn dokter ivm vertrouwensissue en dokters in mijn omgeving hebben patientenstops. ik lees hier dat het aan verschillende dingen kan liggen en dat toch t beste is om toch naar de dokter te gaan... dus zal ik me toch over die drempel heen moeten zetten of is er een andere plek waar ik hiermee heen kan gaan?
> alvast bedankt


heeyy
ik heb ook precies dezelfde pil en ik had dat ook op het begin alleen dan 2 maanden lang ongesteld maar nu ben ik er al meer dan een half jaar aan en het was toen na 2 maanden vanzelf overgegaan...

----------


## Luuss0404

ik heb de pil echter al 3 jaar, dus dat is niet de oorzaak...
ik heb van mijn dokter nu primolut N voorgescreven gekregen, een soort hormoon die mijn hormoonspiegel weer op rails moet krijgen, ik moet dit 10 dagen innemen en vanaf dat ik dan weer ongesteld wordt mag ik mijn normale pil weer innemen. ik moet vandaag beginnen dus hoop dat het gaat werken. iemand toevallig ervaring?

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ik heb wel wat vaker Primolut gehad. De eerste keer werkte het wel en de 2 e keer helaas niet. Ben toen 6 weken in het totaal ongesteld geweest. Was geen pretje.
Ik ga hard duimen dat het voor jou wel werkt!

----------


## Luuss0404

nou ik heb eerst 7 jaar een hele lichte pil gehad, daarna 3 jaar geleden overgezet op microgynon... en nu dus voor t eerst tijdelijk stoppen en primolut... ik hoop dat het gaat werken, want dit kost wel veel van mn energie en mn humeur  :Wink:  
maar het waarom werkte het de 2e keer niet dan? was je er immuun voor geworden ofzo?
en had je last van de bijwerkingen?

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Had gelukkig geen last van de bijwerkingen. Maar waarom mijn bloeding niet stopte was een raadsel. Ben in ieder geval blij dat ik het na die keer niet meer zo erg gehad heb. Hoop voor je dat het snel werkt en het je humeur weer de goede kant op stuurt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Katja,

Ik ben dus vorige week dinsdag met Primolut begonnen, was nog tot afgelopen zaterdag ongesteld (totaal 3,5 week), toen 2 dagen niet en dus vanaf afgelopen dinsdag weer ongesteld. Dit klopt echter niet met hoe het volgens de dokter zou moeten verlopen... ik zou binnen 2 dagen na slikken Primolut klaar moeten zijn (dus niet) en het zou 2-4 dagen na het stoppen met Primolut weer moeten beginnen (dus niet). Moet ik me nu verder laten onderzoeken door mijn huisarts die ik niet echt vertrouw of moet ik vragen om een doorverwijzing naar een gynaecoloog? Hoe ben jij er dan uiteindelijk afgekomen en hebben ze helemaal geen oorzaak genoemd? Bij mij hebben ze namelijk niet gezegd wat de echte oorzaak zou zijn...

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo allemaal,

Even een update. Ben net terug van de dokter, hij heeft met een vogelbektang mijn baarmoederhals onderzocht en verder niks afwijkends gevonden. Om uit te sluiten dat het iets anders is (poliep, vleesboom enz) heeft hij mij doorverwezen naar de gynaecoloog. Volgende week woensdag heb ik een afspraak met de gynaecoloog voor een echoscopisch onderzoek. Verder moet ik volgende week ook bloedprikken om te kijken of ik bloedarmoede heb, aangezien ik heel erg moe ben de laatste tijd. Hopen dat er niks ernsitgs uitkomt... Heeft iemand ervaring hiermee verder? 

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Toch prettig dat je huisarts je zo snel naar een gynaecoloog stuurt. De mijne onderzoekt je zelf altijd helemaal en heeft toen ook 1 vleesboom gevonden. Dit is op mijn leeftijd niet erg en komt veel vaker voor. Verder heeft hij me toen ook verteld dat een bloeding op een gegeven moment vanzelf stopt. De keren dat ik daar last van had was dat ook daadwerkelijk zo.
Sterkte bij de gynaecoloog!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo allemaal,

Ja ik was idd blij dat het nu wat sneller ging allemaal en dat mijn huisarts dit keer naar mij luisterde. Ben gister bij de gynaecoloog geweest, mijn vriend mocht bij het onderzoek aanwezig zijn. Het was een aardige man, hij wou eerst weten wat er mis was en toen ging hij mij onderzoeken met de echoscoop. Hij wees op de monitor mijn eierstokken, eileiders, blaas en baarmoeder aan. Hij kon niks afwijkends vinden, ik zag er juist heel goed uit van binnen en mijn baarmoederslijmvlies was de goede dikte, dus ik ben ook gewoon vruchtbaar zei hij. (op zown manier dat het leek alsof hij het over kunst had) Hij kon ook niet zeggen waarom ik zolang ongesteld ben, het lag in elk geval niet aan vleesbomen ofzo, dus misschien toch het feit dat ik +/- 10 jaar non-stop aan de pil ben geweest waardoor mijn hormoonspiegel in de war was en ik dus nu even niet aan de pil moest. Zijn advies was om te wachten tot een normale ongesteldheid (ben namelijk nog steeds lichtjes ongesteld) en dan de ongesteldheid daarna de pil weer in te nemen en tot die tijd veilig sex te hebben. Ik kreeg een brief mee voor mijn dokter met de bevindingen. De dokter was gister niet beschikbaar en ik kan morgen bloedprikken voor bloedarmoede. Dus gelukkig geen afwijkingen in mij en nu maar afwachten. Ben in elk geval opgelucht en kan weer wat beter slapen!

Groetjes Lucia

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Gelukkig dat alles er goed uit zag. Hopelijk is het probleem snel opgelost.

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou was dus gestopt met de pil, na ruim 6,5 week was ik klaar met ongesteld zijn, mijn HA en de gynaecoloog weten niet waardoor het komt. Ben na 3 week normaal ongesteld geworden, dit duurde 5 dagen. Na die ongesteldheid werd ik na 3 week weer ongesteld en toen ben ik weer met de pil begonnen op advies van de HA en de gynaecoloog, maar nu moest ik ongesteld worden en ben het nog niet geworden. Ik heb wel vaker een maand overgeslagen in het verleden, maar omdat het allemaal zo raar liep de laatste tijd maak ik mij wel een beetje zorgen. Kan dit komen omdat ik 'weer opnieuw' met de pil ben begonnen?

----------


## Irmeaux

Hoihoi, ik ben een 15 jaar en heb ongeveer 3 weken terug voor het eerst (onveilig, oeps!) seks gehad, een week erna zwangerschaps test gedaan en die was negatief, de dag na die test werd ik ongesteeld. Inmiddels ben ik dus al 2 weken ongesteld en het wordt maar niet minder.
Ik zit sinds ik toen ongesteld werd aan de pil, en ik krijg allemaal pijnlijke en jeukende bultjes of blaasjes rond mijn vagina en schaamlippen.
Weet iemand of dit ernstig is? Want ik heb geen flauw idee wat het is en kan er ook nergens iets over vinden ofzo..

xxIrma

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Irma,

Lees hier mijn reactie op jouw probleem: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=1959


Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## demivanlinde

ik ben nu al 3 maanden achter elkaar ongesteld, ik word er gek van dan is het een paar uur over dan komt er gewoon vocht uit, maar dan ineens komt er weer bloed ik word er zo gek van maar ik ben wel gewoon aan de pil dus ik snap het niet! kan iemand me a.u.b helpen en weet iemand hoe ik vanaf kom want ik durf niet naar een dokter en mijn eigen moeder durf ik het niet eens te vertellen ? :Frown:

----------


## roosje29

Een maand ongesteld is echt lang hoor, ik zou dan uitkijken voor bloedarmoede als je zoveel menstrueerd

----------


## Yh1m

Hey,
Ik zit met een heel vervelende situatie, 
Heb het komende half jaar al bijna elke dag mijn maandstonden, ik heb dit eer voor ook een goeie 2 maand gehad, ben ik met naar de gyneacoloog geweest en had de pil voorgeschreven gekregen.
Dit hielp een tijdje maar nu ongeveer iets meer dan een 6 maanden geleden kreeg ik het weer en was terug langst de gyneacoloog gegaan en hebbe staaltje genomen en hebbe gezegt dat ik 1 maand moest stoppen met de pil en geen geslachtsgemeenschap mocht hebben. Dit is zowel lastig voor mij als men vriend. Ik heb de behandeling uitgeprobeert en is niet overgegaan, soms neem ik de pil weer, moet ik altijd 2of 3 pilletjes nemen en dan 2 dagen later is het even weg en stopt het een dag of 2 , dan heb ik geslachtsgemeenschap en komt het er gewoon weer door, ook als ikndit niet doe, ik weet mezelf geen raad meer. Ben 16 jaar en vind het raar dat dit me nu overkomt, ik weet niet wat ik nog kan doen om het weg te krijgen, ben zelfs bang dat ik noet vruchtbaar zal zijn, maar de gyneacoloog had na dat staalte niet gebelt dus was het teken dat er niets aan de hand was maar tog heb ik bang. 

Aub weet er iemand een beetje raad wat ik nog kan doen?
Grts

----------


## tineke16

Waar zijn jullie nou allemaal bang voor? Om je bloot te geven bij de dokter? Negen van de tien keer hoef je je met zulke klachten niet eens ui te kleden of een inwendig onderzoek te ondergaan. Vaak zijn een aantal vragen al genoeg om een diagnose te stellen. Plus dat elke huisarts iedere dag weer verschillende vrouwen onderzoekt,dus ga er maar gerust vannuit dat er geen dokter is die jou probleem of vagina vreemd vind. Maar wees nou niet dom en zet jou probleem niet op dit forum maar maar maar maak een afspraak met je dokter, dat scheelt een hoop stress en je probleem is in 99% van de gevallen zo opgelost.

----------


## melfy

> Ik heb het ook gehad,
> ik ben naar de huisarts gegaan,
> die heeft mij pillen meegegeven 
> dat het stoppen laat, omdat ik er ook 
> heel erg moe van werd.. 
> 
> X.


en welke medicatie hebt u daarvoor gekregen?

----------

